# SAMBA e installazione stampante su client WINXP [RISOLTO]

## adam_z

Ho installato SAMBA e CUPS su PC con GENTOO.

La stampa dal PC con GENTOO attraverso CUPS funziona.

Poi ho installato SMABA per stampare da altro PC che ha WINXP.

Quando vado in risorse di rete e faccio tasto destro del mouse sulla stampante condivisa e clicco "connetti..."

Mi dice che si connette all'altro PC per scaricare i driver della stampante -> premo OK

Poi mi dice che non ha trovato i driver e mi da un elenco tra cui scegliere la marca e modello della stampante oppure usare il disco driver -> uso il disco driver e selezione il driver corretto

Poi inizia l'installazione e quasi subito mi dà errore.

Questa è la mia configurazione di SAMBA relativamente alla stampa (come da manuale):

 *da smb.conf wrote:*   

> # Se si usa cups, bisogna inserirlo qui
> 
> printcap name = cups
> 
> printing = cups
> ...

 Last edited by adam_z on Sun Mar 26, 2006 3:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> Poi inizia l'installazione e quasi subito mi dà errore.
> 
> 

 

Dovresti spiegare in dettaglio il o i messaggi di errore che ti compaiono, altrimenti è difficile per gli altri aiutarti!  :Razz: 

----------

## adam_z

DETTAGLIO ERRORE:

- clicco su "connetti..." nella stampante condivisa trovata dentro SAMBA nel WORKGROUP dei PC in RETE;

- Poi mi dice che vuole connetersi alla stampante sul PC-GENTOO per scaricare i driver -> gli do OK;

- dopo qualche secondo (anzi per la verità quasi istantaneamente -> mi viene il dubbio se ricerca veramente i driver sull'altro PC oppure no, un minimo di tempo tecnico ci vorrebbe anche solo per stabilire la connessione, e invece mi apre subito la maschera successiva) mi avvisa che il PC-GENTOO non ha i driver adatti, e mi chiede se cercare i driver (penso sia il database di WINXP) -> gli do OK;

- mi apre la maschera di ricerca con un elenco di marche e modelli (tra cui non c'è la mia stampante) con in aggiunte il pulsante "disco driver ..." -> premo questo pulsante e gli indico il driver per la stampante;

- dopo qualche attimo mi chiede conferma per la stampante che ho scelto); -> gli do OK;

- attendo ancora, poco, e mi dice "Si e' verificato un errore durante l'installazione della stampante. Installazione non riuscita. (codice di errore: S6, 0L)". => non so se è uno zero o una "O" quello prima della L. -> premo OK (unico pulsante).

- dopo un po mi avvisa che la stampante non è stata installata -> premo OK.

Ecco questo è tutto in dettaglio.

Non mi ci ritrovo con il manuale che parla di soli due driver tra cui scegliere (uno ADOBE e uno CUPS).

----------

## Cazzantonio

Questo è un forum di gentoo e non siamo certo qui per spiegarti come installare i driver di windows... mi rincresce che non ti funzioni tuttavia non mi sembra una domanda di supporto per gentoo

Sposto il thread nel forum di discussione e lo chiudo visto che parla di windows.

Se risolvi il tuo problema con windows e ancora trovi dei problemi ad utilizzare samba posso riaprirti il thread (oppure puoi cercare e continuare su uno vecchio). In ogni caso non per fare domande su widows   :Wink: 

[EDIT] Thread riaperto su consiglio di Sasdo visto che mi ha confermato che il problema può essere relativo a samba.

Non avendo mai usato samba mi sono lasciato confondere dal fatto che i post parlassero di drivers per windows   :Wink:   :Smile:  [/EDIT]

----------

## horace

anche a me è capitato lo stesso problema. nella guida di samba di gentoo, suggerisce di scaricare i driver per windows dal sito di cups:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Installing the Windows printer drivers
> 
> Now that the printer should be working it is time to install the drivers for the Windows clients to work. Samba 2.2 introduced this functionality. Browsing to the print server in the Network Neighbourhood, right-clicking on the printershare and selecting "connect" downloads the appropriate drivers automagically to the connecting client, avoiding the hassle of manually installing printer drivers locally.
> ...

 

 avevo lo stesso problema segnalato da adam_z e sono riuscito a risolvere solo installando singolarmente i driver (hp officejet 6110) sui client windows.

----------

## Sasdo

oltre ad avere i driver sul server, bisogna avere anche un albero di directory corretto e soprattutto condiviso in modo tale che windows sappia dove andare a pescare i driver.

 *http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/quick-samba-howto.xml wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # Now we setup our print drivers information!
> 
> [print$]
> ...

 

Può essere utile anche la sezione "Installing the Windows printer drivers" sempre dello stesso documento.

Ciao!

il Sasdo

----------

## makoomba

con samba, i drivers possono essere installati direttamente da un client windows.

per fare questo, bisogna collegarsi al server come utente che abbia accesso in scrittura allo share speciale print$.

una volta completata la procedura con il wizard windows, i drivers saranno installati sul server e disponibili per tutti gli altri clients.

----------

## Peach

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> con samba, i drivers possono essere installati direttamente da un client windows.
> 
> per fare questo, bisogna collegarsi al server come utente che abbia accesso in scrittura allo share speciale print$.
> 
> una volta completata la procedura con il wizard windows, i drivers saranno installati sul server e disponibili per tutti gli altri clients.

 

un mese fa quando provai la procedura non erano reperibili gli installer open da mettere dentro al server in modo che i client si arrangiassero... non so se adesso la situazione è stata sbloccata.

----------

## makoomba

 *Peach wrote:*   

> un mese fa quando provai la procedura non erano reperibili gli installer open da mettere dentro al server in modo che i client si arrangiassero... non so se adesso la situazione è stata sbloccata.

 

che intendi con "gli installer open" ?

----------

## Peach

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> che intendi con "gli installer open" ?

 

parlo dei driver CUPS a differenza di quelli Adobe

----------

## makoomba

è possibile installare sul server samba i drivers proprietari windows, senza dover ricorrere a quelli generici (cups/adobe).

la procedura è molto più semplice e si hanno a disposizione molte più features.

----------

## Peach

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> è possibile installare sul server samba i drivers proprietari windows, senza dover ricorrere a quelli generici (cups/adobe).
> 
> la procedura è molto più semplice e si hanno a disposizione molte più features.

 

beh probabile: ho avuto a che fare con una stampante toshiba (la e-16 studio) che non ne ha voluto sapere di funzionare, quindi ho abbandonato completamente l'idea di proseguire con tutorial vari...

----------

## makoomba

effettivamente, la combo samba + cups + windows + drivers proprietari "automatici" può risultare parecchio snervante.

nella maggioranza dei casi, la colpa è imputabile a permessi errati assegnati allo share print$ o al mancato accesso come printer admin durante la procedura.

superati questi problemi, è certamente il metodo più semplice.

----------

## adam_z

Non ho capito bene.

Io su PC-GENTOO (che ha collegata la stampante via parallela) ho installato CUPS e la stampante funziona.

Poi ho installato SAMBA. E l'ho configurato come da primo post.

Ora ho provato dal PC con WINXP a usare la stampante. Come da manuale, quello qui del forum HOWTO samba/cups/..., a usare la stampante. Sono andato in risorse di rete, in PC-GENTOO, qui mi chiede USERNAME e PASSWORD -> metto una coppia U/P che sono sia in SAMBA che in UNIX (come consigliato dal manuale). Però mi dà l'errore che ho segnalato prima.

Ho fatto altre prove lo USER/P che uso per loggarmi l'ho aggiunto al gruppo "lp" in UNIX (penso sia quello della stampante), ma niente. In WINXP uso un ACCOUNT che è nel gruppo Administraors (quindi non penso ci siano dei problemi di permessi in WINXP).

Forse devo installare qualcosa nel PC-GENTOO? Oppure scarico manualmente i driver sul PC-WIN?

----------

## makoomba

se hai un solo pc win, è più semplice installare manualmente sul client winXP i drivers della stampante.

----------

## adam_z

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> oltre ad avere i driver sul server, bisogna avere anche un albero di directory corretto e soprattutto condiviso in modo tale che windows sappia dove andare a pescare i driver.
> 
> (...)
> 
> il Sasdo

 

Cosa intendi per avere i driver sul server? quali drivers (la mia stampante è una vecchia canon LBP 660)?

PS: io ho installato cups, i driver trovati su "Linuxprinting.org".

----------

## makoomba

per drivers si intendono quelli sul cd della stampante.

hai due soluzioni.

1 - installare i drivers sul server samba: dal client winzzoz, cliccando sulla stampante di rete, vengono scaricati e installati automaticamente.

2 - installare i drivers manualmente sui clients winzozz.

la 1 sarebbe ovviamente preferibile, ma se hai solo 1 client, IMHO, non vale la pena sbatterci troppo la testa.

----------

## adam_z

questo è il manuale:

 *Quote:*   

> Installare i driver delle stampanti su Windows
> 
> Ora che le stampanti sono funzionanti, è tempo di installare i driver per i client Windows. Samba 2.2 introduce questa funzionalità. Visualizzando il Print Server da Risorse di Rete, cliccare con il tasto destro del mouse sulla stampante condivisa e selezionare "connetti". A questo punto verranno scaricati automaticamente i driver sui client connessi evitando la seccatura di installarli manualmente.
> 
> Ci sono due set di driver per le stampanti PS. Il primo, Driver Adobe PS, può essere scaricato da: Adobe (PostScript Printer Driver). Il secondo set contiene i driver CUPS PS, scaricabili dalla Homepage di CUPS selezionando "CUPS Driver for Windows" dal menu a tendina. Non ci dovrebbero essere differenze sostanziali di funzionamento tra i due, ma i driver Adobe PS necessitano di essere estratti su un sistema Windows dato che, di fatto, sono in un file binario leggibile da Windows. Infine la procedura di ricerca e copia dei file corretti è un po' più seccante. I driver CUPS dovrebbero avere qualche funzionalità in più rispetto agli Adobe.
> ...

 

Io ho scaricato il file cups-samba-5.0rc3.tar.gz, questo file lo uso sul PC-GENTOO o sul PC-WIN?

--------------

Visto che WINXP non riconosce il comando "tar ..." ho provato sul PC-GENTOO.

```

# tar -xzf cups-samba-5.0rc2.tar.gz

# cd cups-samba-5.0rc2

(Usare questo script solo se CUPS si trova in /usr/share/cups)

# ./cups-samba.install
```

Tutto liscio.

Poi

```
# smbaddcups -H localhost -U root -h localhost -v LBP-660
```

mi chiede la password -> la metto

mi dice che tutto è andato bene.

Poi controllo, come è scritto nel manuale, se in /etc/samba/printer ci sono i driver per WINXP, ma purtroppo la cartella è vuota

ho anche cambiato i permessi della cartella "printer" in rwx rwx r-x root (proprietario), root (gruppo)

----------

## adam_z

RICAPITOLANDO:

- Ho 2 PC (PC-WINXP e PC-GENTOO);

- sul PC-GENTO è collegata la stampante (canon LBP-660) alla porta parallela; c'è CUPS (e funziona); c'è SAMBA (l'ho configurato come nel "HOWTO cups/samba/..." per usare la stampante da altri PC via LAN);

- sul PC-WINXP vado in "risorse di rete" -> mi vede il PC-GENTOO -> poi vado nella stampante -> "connetti ..." (comincia a cercare il driver, ma dopo poco mi dice che il PC-GENTOO non ha quello corretto; e vuole installarmi il driver usando il classico file *.INI);

IN PARTICOLARE sul PC-GENTOO ho seguito alla lettera il manuale (HOWTO) indicato prima e dopo il comando

```
cupsaddsmb -H localhost -U root -h localhost -v LBP-660
```

mi restituisce

 *Quote:*   

> Running command: rpcclient pelargir -N -U'root%######' -c 'setdriver LBP-660 LBP-660' 
> 
> Succesfully set LBP-660 to driver LBP-660. 

 

Però quando vado a controllare, nella cartella /etc/samba/printer non c'è nulla.

Mentre nel manuale c'è scritto

 *Quote:*   

> This should install the correct driver directory structure under /etc/samba/printer. That would be /etc/samba/printer/W32X86/2/. The files contained should be the 3 driver files and the PPD file, renamed to YourPrinterName.ppd (the name which you gave the printer when installing it (see above). 
> 
>  So, we're done now with the Windows printer drivers (if I didn't forget anything). 
> 
> 

 

Avete qualche consiglio o prova che io ho finito tutte le idee?

ANCORA GRAZIE INFINITE.

----------

## adam_z

Il problema, da quello che ho capito, sta in un "difetto" di cupsaddsmb.

Per superarlo basta lanciare da linea di comando alcune istruzioni.

Quindi seguire la guida postata su questo sito "HOWTO samba/cups/..." fino in fondo.

Quando si passa a installare i driver dal client WINDOWS, se funziona l'installazione dei drivers in automatico, beh avete molta ma molta "fortuna".

Se non funziona nessun problema, controllate il contenuto di /etc/samba/printer (o altra dir che avete impostato in smb.conf). Se non c'è nulla, create da root la dir "W32X86". Poi fate:

```
smbclient //XXXX/print\$ -U 'root%PASSWORD' -c 'cd W32X86; put /etc/cups/ppd/YYYY.ppd YYYY.ppd; put /usr/share/cups/drivers/cupsdrv5.dll cupsdrv5.dll; put /usr/share/cups/drivers/cupsui5.dll cupsui5.dll; put /usr/share/cups/drivers/cups5.hlp cups5.hlp'
```

dove XXXX = nome del PC dove è installata la stampante;

YYYY = nome della stampante;

PASSWORD = vostra password di root.

Infine

```
rpcclient XXXX -N -U'root%PASSWORD' -c 'adddriver "Windows NT x86" "YYYY:cupsdrv5.dll:YYYY.ppd:cupsui5.dll:cups5.hlp:NULL:RAW:NULL"'
```

Come sopra XXXX = nome PC;

YYYY = nome stampante;

PASSWORD = vostra password di root.

PS: vi consiglio di copiare e incollare le istruzioni sopra e apportare le modifiche opportune, perchè è facile sbagliarsi copiando a mano.

UN RINGRAZIAMENTO PARTICOLARE A Nossie E A TUTTI GLI ALTRI CHE IN SEGUITO HANNO CONTINUATO A DIFFONDERE E A INTEGRARE QUESTA SOLUZIONE.

Adam

----------

RIFERIMENTI:

al post di Nossie: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-110931-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-50.html (verso la fine della pagine)

al post di fnjordi: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-110931-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-200.html (quasi a inizio pagina)

----------

## digu

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> Il problema, da quello che ho capito, sta in un "difetto" di cupsaddsmb.
> 
> Per superarlo basta lanciare da linea di comando alcune istruzioni.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Io ho eseguito esattamente questi passi, l'output ottenuto e':

```
WARNING: The "printer admin" option is deprecated

Domain=[Nomeserver] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.0.21b]

putting file /usr/share/cups/drivers/BR5250_2.PPD as \W32X86\BR5250_2.PPD (22618.9 kb/s) (average 22621.1 kb/s)

putting file /usr/share/cups/drivers/cupsdrv5.dll as \W32X86\cupsdrv5.dll (1121.7 kb/s) (average 1209.5 kb/s)

putting file /usr/share/cups/drivers/cupsui5.dll as \W32X86\cupsui5.dll (897.0 kb/s) (average 1055.2 kb/s)

putting file /usr/share/cups/drivers/cups5.hlp as \W32X86\cups5.hlp (142340000.0 kb/s) (average 1083.9 kb/s)

```

e

```
WARNING: The "printer admin" option is deprecated

Printer Driver BR5250_2 successfully installed.

```

Ma quando accedo con una macchina win, mi da errore sul caricamento dei driver dicendo che quelli presenti sul server non sono quelli corretti... guardando il contenuto della cartella /etc/samba/printers/W32X86 ho notato che e' stata creata una cartella con nome "2"...

E' mai capitato a nessuno?

----------

## adam_z

x DIGU

se hai problemi o domande contattami qui o anche con un pvt (solo ora ho letto la tua risposta).

CIAO

Adam

----------

## digu

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> x DIGU
> 
> se hai problemi o domande contattami qui o anche con un pvt (solo ora ho letto la tua risposta).
> 
> CIAO
> ...

 

E' passato un po' di tempo... nn ho dedicato poi altro tempo alla questione... grazie lo stesso  :Smile: 

In caso se ci riprovero' e avro' problemi o se riusciro' ad installare la stampante correttamente ti faro' sapere.

Ciao

DiGu

----------

